# My new beardie!



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

I got him yesterday and he is such a sweetie!


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my, he/she is sooooooooo cute! Have you had them before? I would love one, but right now I do not have the room to properly house one. Congratulations!


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

Its very cute. Congrats. Now I miss my beardie.


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, this is my second one! I had my first when I was in high school. Oh and does anybody have some gender neutral names for it? So far my list is: Zilla, Zard, Ziggy, Yoda, Chomper or Spike


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Bear D. Draggin! He is soooo incredibly cute. Congrats again.


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

He is adorable!!!!

Mine just hit half a year, he was named Xena and had to change to Hercules (for obvious reasons)..

They grow fast!! 

I LOVE beardies they have the biggest personality!!!!!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

He's cool ! I love herps , I used to breed leopard geckos a few years ago and I really miss having a vivarium in my house. Its so cool how you can make a little tropical jungle or desert oasis right in your living and watch these amazing looking creatures basking in the heat !


----------



## Bootsy (Jan 3, 2009)

mrstwinker said:


> Yep, this is my second one! I had my first when I was in high school. Oh and does anybody have some gender neutral names for it? So far my list is: Zilla, Zard, Ziggy, Yoda, Chomper or Spike


You can use my gmail name "SpikeAdelika" if you like!


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

I first named him Ziggy, but my husband kept calling him Gizzard, so that name stuck.


----------



## DracheDame (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww he's so cute? What kind of set-up do you have him in? Tank size? Lighting? Substrate? How is he eating?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

He's lovely. There are two bearded dragons at my college. Do they make good pets?


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Beardies do make great pets! Gizzard has a ton of personality. When he's hungry, he will run to the front of his tank and look for me, or sit in his bowl and look at me. He stomps his front foot when he misses a cricket, like he's frustrated. He doesn't mind being held, just naturally calm. I have him in a 4ft by 1 foot sliding glass door enclosure, with newspaper. He eats like a pig! Always seems hungry, even though he's got a pot belly. I feed him turnip, mustard and collard greens, with peas, edamame, green beans and corn on occasion. For bugs he mostly eats crickets with mealworms and phoenix worms only occasionally.


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> He's lovely. There are two bearded dragons at my college. Do they make good pets?


they make amazing pets, they almost have as much personality as rats..

Mine goes all black when he's hungry, you feed him and he's light yellvw and red again.. they will stare you down..
there is somethin called: "the beardie death glare" that is when you dont feed them quick enough.

When I open my tank to grab the food bowl he starts running arond like crazy wanting the food..

they have their opinion, one woman in the beardi forum Im a member of has a two headed beardie..


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

hehe, I remember when my old beardie, Zoro, was that little. lol.


----------

